# fuleiro



## elisabete pinto

Hola a todos
por favor, ?cómo puedo decir "fuleiro", "chinfrin" en español?
He visto en el diccionário y el resultado ha sido: cutre, hortero, tirado. ?    No estarían estos adjectivos pasados de moda?

Mil gracias,

elisabete


----------



## Mangato

En español, *fulero* es una persona falsa y de poco fiar, creo que no significa lo mismo que en portugués .
*Cutre*, es una cosa ruin, de mala calidad. También mísero, tacaño (maõ de vaca)
*Hortera*, es vulgar, ordinario y de mal gusto. Estas dos palabras se usan actualmente de forma habitual
*Chinfrín*, jamás había oído esta palabra. Tampoco aparece en el DRAE

Saludos

MG


----------



## Vanda

Mangato, a Elisabete se esqueceu de explicar o que é fuleiro e chinfrim em português. Vamos lá:
fuleiro (adj) - Sem valor; insignificante, reles. / cafona.  
chinfrim (adj) -  Insignificante, reles.


----------



## Outsider

Foleiro, gente.


----------



## Vanda

Pra nós é fuleiro mesmo, com o u e tudo, do espanhol fulero de acordo com o "titio" Aurélio.


----------



## Outsider

Procurei no Priberam antes de escrever, mas não encontrei a grafia com "u".



Vanda said:


> chinfrim (adj) -  Insignificante, reles.


Este sentido de "chinfrim" também é novo para mim!


----------



## Vanda

Chinfrim é coisa de brasileiro. Nunca tinha tido a curiosidade de olhar a origem, agora fui lá e consta como sendo de origem expressiva. Apenas isso.


----------



## Mangato

Sí, fulero aplicado a un objeto, es cosa de cierta apariencia pero sin valor, ni calidad.

Compre un aparato y me salió *fulero*


----------



## Vanda

Dizemos fuleiro também para pessoas. Além de adjetivo: 'Fulano é fuleiro', a palavra é também um substantivo masculino: indivíduo fuleiro.


----------



## elisabete pinto

Obrigada Vanda, por ter explicado aos colegas "chinfrim" e "fuleiro".


Mangato e Outsider
embora a palavra seja de origem desconhecida, cá pra mim penso que deve ter alguma relação com o quimbundo,  uma vez que uma das traduções para chinfrim é banzé ( mãzué, nessa língua africana , que significa vozes, vozearia) Mas é apenas uma opinião.

Aliás, o Chico Buarque tem uma música fantástica onde conta a história de  um zé-ninguém brasileiro, qualificando a sua pobre vida como "Chinfrim". 

Obrigada a todos pela ajuda

ABZ,

Elisabete


----------



## jazyk

> Foleiro, gente.


Foleiro é tocador de foles.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

elisabete pinto said:


> embora a palavra seja de origem desconhecida, cá pra mim penso que deve ter alguma relação com o quimbundo,  uma vez que uma das traduções para chinfrim é banzé ( mãzué, nessa língua africana , que significa vozes, vozearia)


É com esse sentido que a usamos em Portugal.



jazyk said:


> Foleiro é tocador de foles.


Talvez venha daí a palavra.


----------



## jazyk

O meu Aurélio, assim como o da Vanda, diz que vem do espanhol fulero.

O meu Dicionário Etimológico da Língua Portuguesa prefere não se pronunciar a respeito. 

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

O Priberam diz (de foleiro):



> foleiro
> 
> s. m.,
> fabricante, tocador ou vendedor de foles;
> 
> prov.,
> burro de moleiro;
> 
> adj.,
> de mau gosto.


Acho que podia ser um caso como o de "paneleiro", que de digna profissão passou a insulto, vá-se lá saber porquê.

Quando tiver tempo, dou uma espreitadela ao Morais e ao dicionário etimológico do José Pedro Machado na biblioteca.


----------



## jazyk

Talvez a escrita foleiro se deva ao fato de os portugueses pronunciarem as vogais tão fechadinhas que, na hora de escrever, decidiram pôr um o no lugar do u que pronunciam.   Também a etimologia oferecida corrobora a grafia fuleiro. O DRAE concorda.  

Para mim foleiro e fuleiro soam de forma diferente. A primeira, /fo'lejru/ e a segunda, /fu'lejru/, mas pelo jeitos os portugueses as pronunciariam do mesmo jeito.   

Jazyk


----------



## Vanda

Fui averiguar e para nossos dicionaristas foleiro é apenas isto: Fabricante e/ou vendedor de foles: /   Bras. Tocador de fole,  de fole + eiro.


----------



## Breogan

En el diccionario de la RAE viene lo siguiente.

*Fullero**, ra**.*
(De _fulla_).

* 1.     * adj. Que hace fullerías. U. t. c. s.

*Fullería*: 
 (De _fullero_).

* 1.     * f. Trampa y engaño que se comete en el juego.


*2.     * f. Astucia, cautela y arte con que se pretende engañar.


----------



## jazyk

Isso é outra coisa. Estamos falando de fuleiro/fulero.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Para mim foleiro e fuleiro soam de forma diferente. A primeira, /fo'lejru/ e a segunda, /fu'lejru/, mas pelo jeitos os portugueses as pronunciariam do mesmo jeito.


Pronunciaríamos e pronunciamos.


----------



## Outsider

O _Dicionário Etimológico da Língua Portuguesa_ de J. P. Machado tem apenas "foleiro", de que diz:

adj. e s. "objecto que não presta", deve estar relacionado com _fole_.​O _Dicionário_ de Morais tinha as duas palavras. O verbete para "foleiro" diz quase o mesmo que o do Priberam, excepto que só admite a palavra como substantivo masculino. Sobre "fuleiro" tem:

adj. Gír. de pouco valor; ordinário​Não me sinto muito esclarecido.


----------



## Jack79

Hola Elisabete, 

Perdona el retraso (solo son 14 meses!) pero si aún buscas una traducción coloquial para fuleiro, en España se utiliza _chungo/a_ la cual se aplica a personas, lugares o cosas. 

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## ceballos

Sempre usei a palavra foleiro quando me referia em espanhol a uma pessoa ou uma coisa "cateta", como um adjectivo, tal e como dizia Outsider.


----------



## argentinodebsas

En Argentina la palabra "fulero" se usa más que nada como sinónimo de "feo", y se suele aplicar a personas. 

EJ: "Juan/María es medio fulero/a".

Saludos.


----------



## Lusitania

elisabete pinto said:


> Hola a todos
> por favor, ?cómo puedo decir "fuleiro", "chinfrin" en español?
> He visto en el diccionário y el resultado ha sido: cutre, hortero, tirado. ? No estarían estos adjectivos pasados de moda?
> 
> Mil gracias,
> 
> elisabete


 

Olá Elisabete,

Eu diria cutre para pessoa/objecto y hortero/a apenas para pessoa.

Costumo ouvir muito estas expressões em Espanhol pelo que não me parecem passados de moda.

Escrevemos foleiro, mas há anos quando a palavra começou a ser muito utilizada, vi muitas vezes escrito fuleiro. 
Já começa a ser foleiro dizer foleiro já que existem outras forma.

Chinfrim (aqui escrevemos com m) é para referir algo muito barulhento: "para que é tanto chinfrim?" (ouvindo alguém gritar por exemplo).
Não sei como isso se diz em Espanhol.

Abraço


----------

